# Goldfische  - Wassertiefe



## Bessy333 (4. Mai 2007)

Ich möchte Goldfische in den Teich geben. Reichen 7o cm Tiefe aus? Und wie große sollte der tiefe Bereich sein?


----------



## Dr.J (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Goldfische  - Wassertiefe*

Hallo Bessy,

meine Goldfische leben auch bei einer max. Tiefe von 70 cm, allerdings habe ich im Winter eine Teichheizung, die verhindert, dass der Teich zufriert.


----------



## Frank (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Goldfische  - Wassertiefe*

Hi ... Bessy?

Vorweg: Für ein "Hallo" und eine Grußformel haste bestimmt noch ein bisserl Zeit in Zukunft, gelle?  

Ein Teich mit einer Tiefe von nicht mehr als 70 cm tiefe ist meiner Meinung nach für keinerlei Fischhaltung geeignet.
... Es sei denn, du lebst in einer Region der Erde, wo es ned friert.  
Auch für Goldfische würde ich eine Mindesttiefe von ca. 1,2 m vorschlagen. Dann ist aber auch noch darauf zu achten, das diese Tiefe auch auf einer entsprechenden Grundfläche zur Verfügung steht.
Es hilft den Fischen schließlich wenig, wenn sich 10 Goldies eine Fläche von 40 cm² teilen müssen. :?
_________________________

*Edit:* Uuuups, da hab ich aber jetzt jemanden ins Kreuz gehauen.  
       Nee, oder so wie der Doc es beschrieben hat mit Teichheizung. Beim Neubau würde ich aber die *Tiefe* bevorzugen.


----------



## ernstel (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Goldfische  - Wassertiefe*

Hallo Bessy
Ich würde auch einen Teich mit einer vernüftigen Wassertiefe einer heizung vorziehen.

Gruss Ernst


----------



## attila (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Goldfische  - Wassertiefe*

Hi Bessy

mein noch Teich (Bagger komt am 18.5)  hat im Winter auch nur 60 cm wasser drin und friert dank der ständig laufenden Pumpe nie ganz zu. 
Ich hab __ Sterlet, __ Barsch und Goldfische drin und in 2 wintern noch keine Verluste gehabt. 

MfG

Peter


----------



## Bessy333 (26. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische  - Wassertiefe- Teichheizung*

Hallo!
Da bin ich wieder. Ich bin ratlos wegen meinem Teich. Der Teich hat eine Tiefe von ca 65 cm. Und der Durchmesser der tiefesten Stelle beträgt auch ca 65 cm.
Ich hab Goldfische im Teich und weiß jetzt nicht was ich wegen dem Zufrieren im Winter mach. Denke, der Platz, den die Fische dann im Winter haben ist wohl zu wenig.
Und wenn ich einen Teichheizer verwende? Friert da dann nur ein Teil, da wo die heizung sitzt, nicht zu?
Meine andere Idee wäre, einen zweiten Teich zu bauen. Und die beiden Teiche dann verbinden. Den zweiten Teich dann nicht so groß, dafür tiefer graben. Und die Teiche durch einen Wasserfall oder Ähnliches verbinden.


----------



## Annett (26. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische  - Wassertiefe- Teichheizung*

Hi,



			
				Bessy333 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine andere Idee wäre, einen zweiten Teich zu bauen. Und die beiden Teiche dann verbinden. Den zweiten Teich dann nicht so groß, dafür tiefer graben. Und die Teiche durch einen Wasserfall oder Ähnliches verbinden.



was genau soll das bringen?  
Goldfische sind keine Forellen... ob die so überhaupt den Teich wechseln möchte ich bezweifeln.
Und: Ein Wasserlauf kühlt das Wasser im Winter aus.... -> der Teich friert schneller und tiefer durch!

Warum baust Du im Frühjahr nicht einmal und dafür richtig?
Dann bist Du die ganzen Sorgen los!
Vielleicht kannst Du den einen Winter ja mit Teichheizer oder Innenhälterung überbrücken?


Zum Thema Teichheizer müssen aber andere was sagen - ich hab sowas nicht.


----------



## Bessy333 (26. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische  - Wassertiefe*

_was genau soll das bringen? _

Hab das wohl etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt. Sorry.
Also, die zwei Teiche verbinden, die Fische den Winter über in den tieferen Teich geben. 
Wären also zwei Teiche, die mit einen kleinen Wasserfall verbunden wären. 
Der "alte" Teich liegt von gelände her etwas tiefer, dehalb die Idee mit den kleinen Wasserfall,


----------



## MikeCharly (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische  - Wassertiefe*

Vor Jahren hatte ich immer den Wasserfall laufen damit der Teich nicht vollkommen zufriert.
Irgendwann fiel jedoch die Teichpumpe aus.
Das Ergebnis war: Der Teich gefror zu, die Faulgase konnten nicht mehr entweichen, mehrere Fische und der Frosch wurden regelrecht vergast.
Seit dieser Zeit verwende ich einen Heizstab vom Aquarium, so daß immer eine eisfreie  Öffnung bleibt.
Übrigens: Mein Teich ist 1,10 m tief


----------



## Sabine22076 (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische  - Wassertiefe*

Hallo,

ich habe keine Teichheizung, dafür aber letzten Winter einen Sprudelstein ausprobiert.

(Der Eisfreihalter aus Styropor war ein Schuss in den Ofen
 - 1 Überlebender - 14 Tote)

Einfach hinein damit, nicht zu tief hinunter, an die Steckdose 
angeschlossen und es blubberte munter drauf los.
Funktionierte auch bei -18° noch problemlos (weniger hatten wir
nicht) ohne auf die zweite Stufe zu schalten.

Liebe Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Annett (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische  - Wassertiefe*

Hallo,

ich denke, es ist ein Unterschied, ob ich mit einem Sprudelstein 13.500Liter oder nur einen relativ kleinen und flachen Teich an einer Stelle offen halten möchte.
Der kleine Teich könnte ziemlich schnell auskühlen, durch die andauernde Wasserbewegung. Die oft empfohlenen 20cm Tiefe beim reinhängen spielen dann m.M.n. auch nicht mehr die entscheidende Rolle. Wenn alles bei +1°C oder kälter landet, gibts ganz schnell "Fischstäbchen". :?
Mit den Styro-Eisfreihalter haben wir am Teich meiner Mutter auch eher schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt.
In einem strengen Winter waren die Fische direkt unter der Glocke in einem Eisklumpen eingefroren. 
Die Teichtiefe betrug auch ungefähr 70-80cm.... und die Grundfläche vielleicht 1m² - langgestreckt.
Nach dem Erlebnis haben wir das Styroteil nie mehr benutzt und ihn einfach so zufrieren lassen. Nur im Herbst wurde darauf geachtet, dass die Schlammschicht nicht zu dick ist.
Hatte die letzten Jahre halbwegs funktioniert. Jetzt haben wir Garten samt Teich abgegeben und der Teich soll undicht geworden sein.


----------



## Lorenz89 (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische  - Wassertiefe*

Hallo Leute


ist ein Sprudelstein nicht ziemlich kontraproduktiv?

Die viel kältere Luft wird in das Wasser eingebracht und die Oberfläche (kalte Luft zum Wasser) wird stark vergrößert


----------

